# SHVERA up for renewal in 2009



## blc (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a link to the subcommittee hearing held Feb. 24, 2009. The website contains links to testimony by DirecTV and Dish representatives, which include their view of what the two major satellite providers believe should and should not be changed.

http://energycommerce.house.gov/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1501&Itemid=95

Enjoy the reading and speculating.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link blc. Interesting reading.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Surprised nothing is on the calendar about resuming these talks yet.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I received the following correspondence from DIRECTV/DISH today .. Thought it was an interesting read.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow that was put together pretty well. That is the kind of thing I want to be seeing to get things changed. It hits alot of good points that show things need changed.


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

At the very least, I would hope that this would pass to allow Directv and Dish to offer local channels the same way cable/fios does. Where I live, Directv can only offer me Baltimore Locals, but Comcast and Verizon FiOS can offer both Baltimore and Washington local channels. Being less than 25 miles from downtown Washtingon, it makes no sense that satellite companies cannot offer the same local options as cable. I am not saying I don't want or would not watch Baltimore locals, but I should have, due to my geographic proximity to both markets, the option to choose which one I would want to watch.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

MonyMony said:


> At the very least, I would hope that this would pass to allow Directv and Dish to offer local channels the same way cable/fios does. Where I live, Directv can only offer me Baltimore Locals, but Comcast and Verizon FiOS can offer both Baltimore and Washington local channels. Being less than 25 miles from downtown Washtingon, it makes no sense that satellite companies cannot offer the same local options as cable. I am not saying I don't want or would not watch Baltimore locals, but I should have, due to my geographic proximity to both markets, the option to choose which one I would want to watch.


+1


----------



## blc (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a link to the Senate Judiciary Committee website for the hearing on "Ensuring Television Carriage in the Digital Age." Not really any new information from the committee hearing in the House already posted above.

http://judiciary.senate.gov/hearings/hearing.cfm?id=3668

More importantly, here is a link to the "Report of the Register of Copyrights" relating to SHVERA, dated June 2008. This Report examines the relevant statutes and makes suggestions for changes.

http://www.copyright.gov/reports/section109-final-report.pdf

The House and Senate links should give forum members the ability to periodically check in on the committees and the status of any renewal legislation. As to how this has been handled historically, it will likely be this fall before much more is done.


----------



## blc (Sep 30, 2007)

Satellite Home Viewer Act hearing set for June 16, 2009. http://energycommerce.house.gov/index.php?option=com_jcalpro&Itemid=54&extmode=cat&cat_id=7


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

blc said:


> Satellite Home Viewer Act hearing set for June 16, 2009. http://energycommerce.house.gov/index.php?option=com_jcalpro&Itemid=54&extmode=cat&cat_id=7


I am very anxious to see what happens with this. I want the Tulsa locals that are the closest in state locals to me and not my DMA that has my locals in 2 different states.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't know why local broadcasters should have any say in what someone wants to get in a subscription service. Does the LA Tribune try to prevent the USPS from delivering the New York Times to someone in Orange County who subscribes to it?

You should be able to select Locals from any city of your choosing in the country. It would be great for people that move to a distant location if they could keep in touch with their former city's news and events. Same for the so-called Snow Birds who re-locate for 6 months each year.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Is this the stuff they show on like CSPAN? I dont follow politics at all but if its televised then I might try to watch it.


----------



## blc (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a link to the June 16, 2009 hearing with pdf files of various individuals' testimony, as well a pdf of the draft legislation.

http://energycommerce.house.gov/ind...cations-technology-and-the-internet&Itemid=74


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

So what is the speculation? Are DirecTv customers EVER going to be able to subscribe to other cities locals? Will we be able to pick the locals city we want to subscribe to? What's the deal here? I would REALLY like for them to figure out a way for us to be able to subscribe to any major cities local CBS, NBC, ABC, and FOX channels out there. The only one i would need would be Chicago and St. Louis' Locals.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I thought SHERVA meant signifcantly viewed channels? Not that you would pick what channels you want for locals. Many DMA markets overlap, so there could be 1 or 2 locals for a given network. In the SF Bay Area KCRA (NBC Sac) is on both the local cable companies (Comcast and Astound) but cannot be offered by D*. In the Lake Tahoe area KPIX (CBS SF) and KOLO (Reno ABC) are offered via cable but it's techincally Sacramento's DMA. In looking at the FCC documents from the first time SHERVA passed, those were listed as "signifcantly viewed" channels in those markets but it was outside of the given DMA.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

sum_random_dork said:


> I thought SHERVA meant signifcantly viewed channels? Not that you would pick what channels you want for locals. Many DMA markets overlap, so there could be 1 or 2 locals for a given network. In the SF Bay Area KCRA (NBC Sac) is on both the local cable companies (Comcast and Astound) but cannot be offered by D*. In the Lake Tahoe area KPIX (CBS SF) and KOLO (Reno ABC) are offered via cable but it's techincally Sacramento's DMA. In looking at the FCC documents from the first time SHERVA passed, those were listed as "signifcantly viewed" channels in those markets but it was outside of the given DMA.


Its not just for that. Basically it talks about ways people can get other locals if their market dont offer them. Thats what its designed for but people are wanting other DMA's locals and people that can not get locals want other locals they can get. OTA is not the answer for everyone. Some people dont want to have to buy a large directional antenna just to get locals. I have high hopes for the new act but time will tell. I am in the process of listening to the entire session from earlier today. It is very interesting and I would highly recommend everyone listen to it. You will learn something from it thats for sure.


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

So, does it look like Ocean County NJ will *FINALLY* be able to get locals that serve our area via DBS???


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Guesst925XTU said:


> So, does it look like Ocean County NJ will *FINALLY* be able to get locals that serve our area via DBS???


Who knows but I called my Congressman today and let him know what I wanted. Looks like this is scheduled to be discussed again tomorrow. I am gonna look for it on CSPAN or stream it like yesterday from the net.


----------

